

The minstrel who became a laser physicist. - leonardRenter
http://www.humansinvent.com/#!/12292/joshua-robson-hemmings-the-minstrel-of-sharp-labs/

======
NonEUCitizen
He wasn't a musician who _became_ a physicist. He was _already_ a physicist,
who took some time off to play with a band.

